# Today's training...



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm going to do some thinking out loud, while I tell you about today's training day...with Xena..

As usual, we arrived at the club early.... not just dedicated, but you get the best parking slot and the chance to choose the nicest piece of bacon.

Xena was 'up for it' as per the norm, the moment she was out of the cage/car.

Her heelwork was average....if a bit below. She appeared quite distracted today and I don't think I particularly flowed either... Not a dreadful show...as there were portions of it that were very good...but certainly not her best.

The small jumps went fine. She is getting used to the command OVER and also will stop and sit the moment she lands on the other side... So that's going nice.

The retrieve on the dumbell went great, she ran out nice. Picked it up nice, started to return and then....  She sees Damian's Mali with his ball further down the field and .....she's off after it...(dumbell stick held securely, I might add). I was then torn with several emotions. Firstly anger that she wasn't doing as she was told. Secondly embarrassment as she was then interfering with another dog's training and thirdly worry, as she was certainly going to lose any violent encounter with Damian's Mali. Within 10 seconds, she's found her brain again, and returned to me. Presented dumbell and finished... As if nothing had happened untoward. :

We then did a bit of 'distraction v correction' training (on lead) and Xena responded to this well. It's something which I'm going to have to do a lot more of, as she's already found her feet and has the ability to 'take the piss' on a grand scale.

Later in the morning, her manwork/suspicion training went very well... A bit too well..to be honest.. As she absolutely loves it and the euphoria of the situation for her, is clear to see. There were no sleeve bites, only biteroll and rags. But without them, she would have 'taken the man'...as my good friend would like to say. I'm (no we're) blessed by having some great baiters/helpers at my club...as I'd be very concerned about Xena's progression in the wrong hands.

We are getting to the crossroads, at less than 7 months old, where we're having to decide which direction we are wanting to go..and how far in that direction we want to travel. Xena is fast (and I mean fast) becoming a very hard little dog, who is already trying to dominate several adult males in a situation. A vision of the future (ie: in 12 months time) is impossible to gauge for me and the 'fine line' which is a term often used...is perhaps a perfect example of how you have to walk with this little bitch.

Although the morning, was filled with some huge learning curves, most of which I had to climb, as opposed to Xena....it was a very beneficial training day for both of us.

Not a 'great' training day, in terms of smiles, laughs, giggles and joy... but a 'proper great' training day in terms of real development, fact finding and awareness..

Gary


----------



## Angelique Cadogan (Jan 3, 2008)

So Gary , what will you be doing next time you work with your dumbbell so that you do not have another run away again?
In our Club we enforce the fact that IF you are going to be working on , jumps, dumbbells (on flat or not) no one else is working there dog with toys/tugs, so that the young dogs learning don't have that type of distraction. you sound dedicated and like a member I would want to for my Club..:wink: ,but really, sometimes when we work on a specific exercise it's very important that you get 100% of your dogs focus on you. It's fine to have distractions but when you are working on a demanding exercise it's best without, later on when she's 100 % proof on the exercise then it won't matter that someone else is throwing tugs around. It sounds like you have a great schutzhund prospect and I hope you try your Dumbbell exercise without any distraction and end on a good note.I wish you the best , it sounds like you had a great morning of training..
I just realized this is dating back in october..Oh well I hope your training is still going and going well!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Angelique Cadogan said:


> I just realized this is dating back in october..Oh well I hope your training is still going and going well!


hiya Angelique..

thanks for your reply.. Yeah, you're right...it was back in October...and thankfully...there's been no repeat performances....

She still has many puppy tendencies ....but the control is coming on better...

Have you seen the latest video clips I've posted?


----------



## Angelique Cadogan (Jan 3, 2008)

No , ..in the video gallery?, 
I'll check it out..
Glad to hear your training is going good!


----------

